# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Supprimer retour chariot (dernière ligne vide)

## Nyepalo

Bonjour,

Mon code en annexe, me permet de créer à partir des données saisies dans une feuille, un fichier texte qui a malheureusement toujours une dernière ligne vide que je veux supprimer automatiquement à la création du fichier text. Je sollicite votre aide sur comment faire ?
Merci d' avance.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Marc L

Bonjour,

ll faut terminer les *Print #* par un point-virgule pour ne pas passer à la ligne 

Le mieux est de tout stocker dans une variable texte puis d'utiliser juste *Print #1, variable;*
pour écrire l'intégralité du fichier en une seule opération

----------

